# Hl2.exe error in Counter Strike



## fastfwd (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey all,

I have researched this problem Exstensively. the issue has been ongoing for roughly a year and i think im getting extremely close. When i play Counter Strike Source after 1-30 minutes of game play i will receive a "hl2.exe has encountered a problem" in windows and the game will close to the desktop.

Things i have tried:
* Reinstalling Windows 3 times, different Configs
* Reinstalled Counterstike 2-3 times including Steam
* Downloaded updated drivers for my 7600gt's in sli
* Updated with Latest Direct X
* Updated Bios
* Updated Mobo Drivers
* Removed Codecs to Check if that was causing issues

These are the main things i have tired but i have also gone over Fixes in every Site i could find including this forum. But i think im getting close as i have been able to fix it soo the game will play at least 30mins or so but still i will receive that error, originally it would last like 2-4minutes.

I found that i can run CS Source when i run the game with -nosound command so i thought it could be my sound card. So i removed My Soundblaster Audigy 2 value and ran the Onboard sound. Error still occuring so i removed Reinstalled the Audigy 2 and Removed the Onboard and found that the game works better - upto 30mins as i said but still has that error pop up eventually.

Only thing i think i havent tried is Memory Check/scan. Cos i do have random other errors in a few other games but they are very rare to come up, i get them in games like "need for speed carbon" "NFSC.exe error" or in "Comman and Conquer Tiberium Wars" "CNC.exe error"

Please people if you could help me it would be much appriciated as i have bought this game over a year ago and ive had this problem ever since. Ive changed Graphic cards, cases, power supply's, Memory, Hard drive...pretty much everything but CPU and Mobo.


----------



## fastfwd (Jun 4, 2007)

I have run the Microsoft memory Diagnostic check and my RAM seems to be perfectly fine...can anyone please help?


----------



## BE7A (Apr 3, 2007)

This usually happens to me when I'm joining a server, or when I am downloading files in order to play in that server. It is not a bad problem for me but I think it is one of those word unsolved mysteries. I think you should try STEAM FAQ.


----------



## 02abarks (Sep 17, 2008)

i know how to fix the hl2.exe error on steam source engine game on vista system
1. Right click on your game in steam
2. Click "properties"
3. Click "set launch options"
4. enter the cmd "-dxlevel 81" (without ")
5. click "ok" and close properties
6. launch the game
7. if the game is not working properly try the cmd "-dxlevel 70"

setting the direct x level worked for me 
the fix can be found under steam troubleshooter under game crashes section allthough steam also tell you to type the cmds
-nosound
-window
and +mat_forcehardwaresync 0
and these can also fix some games problems
but it seems direct x is the only thing you need to change on gmod10









this is a link to the support page containing this fix
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_...7169-TIAV-5361

scroll to Set Game Launch Options and Disable Problematic Hardware


----------

